# U of H Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

University of Houston's Valenti School of Communication Alumni Assoc and The Fort Bend Club
announce The 5th Annual Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament

Saturday June 11, 2011 - Galveston Yacht Basin, Galveston, TX

Funds raised from this tournament benefit the UH Valenti School of Communication Alumni Assoc. and The Fort Bend Club's scholarship program assissting future and current students with their education at the University of Houston.

The tournament is open to everyone; current students, alumni and the general public. This is a fundraiser for a 501(c)3 organization, as there will be NO cash prizes.

Awards/prizes will be given in the following catagories:

Heaviest redfish (slot, no oversized or tagged fish)
Heaviest speckled trout (min 16 in)
Heaviest flounder

Heaviest stringer-consisting of the following 3 fish, trout, flounder, redfish, but no more than one redfish

Kids catagory:
Biggest fish, smallest fish, ugliest fish, most unusal fish - mulitiple prizes in this catagory
For more information and to registar www.cougarsaltwateropen.com


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Time to get signed up! www.cougarsaltwateropen.com


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Good Luck RFC....ole' weighmaster here. Been a long time.. Ed.VB


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Time to sign up! www.cougarsaltwateropen.com


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

3 days away....still time to sign up! www.cougarsaltwateropen.com
We're raising money for Communications students, this year we gave $16,000 in scholarships, help us do it again! We have some great auction items too! You can also make a donation if you can't fish.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

TTT


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Yay!!! Who are you? Go Coogs!

Kim '03


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi im Chris and Im a fishing addict...........


Oh yeah and i went to U of H



lol....Kim i hope you guys have a great turn out... Good luck....


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Weigh in is 2:30-4:30 and there is still time to sign up, for anyone else interested.


----------

